# question re new pansat install



## irv4245 (Jun 21, 2004)

one of my friends got me a pansat 2500 and he preprogrammed it on his system before giving it to me. he told me to set up the dish and then redo the satellite scan to make sure i have the correct satellites. i aimed the dish and have strong signals but the scan found nothing.  then i tried to use his preset channels and lo and behold almost all of them worked. is there something i am missing when doing the satellite scan. thanks in advance.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I would contact the dealer where you got it for support, its very important to buy from a retailer or dealer that will be there when you need support and advice, good luck. Have fun!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Is there, like, a manual with it?

A quick Google search gave me this: http://global-cm.net/PAN2500SETUP.html

And on eBay, I've seen some low-cost CDs that are supposed to tell everything about the PanSat 2500. They sound to me like CD-Rs burned with stuff off the 'Net, but I could be wrong.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Probably something to do with the LNB settings, but your dealer should know, maybe they are closed at weekends? Anyway here are some LNB settings....

Ku 10750
DBS 11250
Universal 09750


----------



## irv4245 (Jun 21, 2004)

i just can't do a channel scan on the 110 or 119 satellites. i can do a channel scan on 91. all settings in atellite setup screen are good. i can watch all 110 and 119 based on the channel list that is in the unit already. i am stumped but using and enjoying.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Uh, the satellites at 110 and 119 are Dish Network and DirecTV. You shouldn't be able to see much with legal equipment, and if it isn't legal, we don't want to talk about it. There are some FTA audio channels and a small handful of FTA TV channels, but that's it.


----------

